# Ammo blaster



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Just got my Ammo Blaster. And boy is it loud! 2 kicker 6.5s and 2 tweeters in a custom painted ammo can! Should look good my red 420! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Is it waterproof


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

I went to their website and checked em out. Looks pretty cool and seem reasonably priced. I just think it would make the bike look lop sided and my OCD wouldn't allow it.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Waterproof is such a strong word. Lol the speakers are marine speakers. It has to 1/2 in ports on each side which I will be closing off and I will seal the top before every ride. I have a bluetooth adapter which will allow me to do this. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

battledonkey said:


> I went to their website and checked em out. Looks pretty cool and seem reasonably priced. I just think it would make the bike look lop sided and my OCD wouldn't allow it.


Lol, how? stap it in the middle of the front rack. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Hard to do that when some have radiator there


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Buy 2 ammo blasters, guaranteed to solve ur problem lol


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Cal3bCart3r said:


> Buy 2 ammo blasters, guaranteed to solve ur problem lol


Exactly! Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mikenick937 (Mar 4, 2013)

Pics?


----------



## Clint Mo' (Mar 19, 2013)

We need pics! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

sorry thought I posted a pic, different forum. Here it is! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

*is one enough?*

seriously been looking at the ammo blasters for a while now. my question is , is one ammo blaster suffecient to be heard over a brute 750 while trail riding? or are two more appropriate? i do like my music loud, and clear .


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

sorry , never mind. i spoke with eric and im ordering one ultimate box. cant beat being able to take it anywhere. totally self contained with battery pack, cigerete plug or batter cables and blue tooth.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

wideawakejake said:


> sorry , never mind. i spoke with eric and im ordering one ultimate box. cant beat being able to take it anywhere. totally self contained with battery pack, cigerete plug or batter cables and blue tooth.


An Ultimate? The one with like 4 speakers on the front? If that's the one, I don't think it'll ride good on a quad, sbs Yes, but not a quad (jus imho) . The one I have (in pic) is loud. But if u want LOUD, I'd go with 2 of those and mount them on the front rack, if u have a rad relocate u can put them on each side. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Suthrn98 (May 16, 2013)

Where did this get ordered from?


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Suthrn98 said:


> Where did this get ordered from?


NO LINKS!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Suthrn98 (May 16, 2013)

No links!? Is that the name of the company?


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Idk, I guess it got edited 
Google Ammo Blaster, that's the name of the product. He has a website and a Facebook page, his name is Eric

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

